# windows 7 to windows 8



## zgangwer20 (May 21, 2011)

I have a Lenovo laptop with windows 7 and Lenovo one touch recovery, I want to Install windows 8 to a partition but if it screws up and upgrades instead would I be able to use my one touch recovery on windows 8


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You should go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc* Right click the* diskmgmt.msc *icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator.* In Disk Management., *shrink* your C: drive to make room for a partition big enough for W/8. Create a partition in this *unallocated* spcae and *Format* the partition NTFS. Now Install *W/8 *on the new partition. This way it won't overwrite your C: drive and you can do a dual boot between the two. If you don't like W/8 you just delete it. As long as you don't format the restore partition, if something goes wrong you can always run one touch recovery to restore your computer to Factory Defaults.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't install 8 unless you have a complete image of your hard drive, including all your recovery, partitions etc.. If you have a modified boot record for the Lenovo one touch recovery, you risk losing it's functionality.


----------



## samc2 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok well I partitioned... And windows 8 took over the boot manger! But I did change it. So at first I thought it upgraded.


----------



## zgangwer20 (May 21, 2011)

So I created the partition and it took over so now it has been upgraded and I still have the one touch files on an external hard drive is there a way to restore it to factory settings without the disks.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

First question, how come you have 2 user names? Do you want to pick one that you'd like to stick with?

You may be able to get the OTR to work again if you put the partitions back on the hard drive in their original state. You'll have to find the correct order and settings IBM uses for each partition, then use a partition editor to change the partition settings. Cross your fingers and push the button.


----------



## zgangwer20 (May 21, 2011)

I tried that and it did not work


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

This is why you should install Win8 in a Virtual machine environment. Hence Win8 is still in the development stage.


----------



## zgangwer20 (May 21, 2011)

I am planning on getting windows 7 for another computer if I activated it on my other computer(not the one with win 8) and then placed it my computer with windows 8 would I be able to restore it to windows 7


----------



## zgangwer20 (May 21, 2011)

zgangwer20 said:


> I am planning on getting windows 7 for another computer if I activated it on my other computer(not the one with win 8) and then placed it my computer with windows 8 would I be able to restore it to windows 7


The smiley face is supposed to be a 8 )


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

If you still have Windows 7 installed in one partition and Windows 8 on another, you may be able to bring Windows 7 back as your main operating system. But I don't think the Lenovo One Touch Recovery is going to work again. You could try it and see what happens.

If you buy a new copy of Windows 7, you can use that dvd to repair the problem computer or reinstall Windows 7. As long as you use the existing Lenovo product key for Windows 7. You can't use the new product key from the new disc on 2 computers.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Samc2, if you have a similar issue, please start a new thread with a description of the problem. You're confusing the hell out of me when you reply to zgangwer20's post.


----------



## zgangwer20 (May 21, 2011)

I have the windows 7 product key if that helps anyone


----------



## zgangwer20 (May 21, 2011)

I have the win 7 code if that helps anyone


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok, what exactly are you trying to do? :laugh: If you want to try and restore the Win7 boot manager, put the windows 7 disc in your computer and boot up to the system recover options and select Startup Repair.


----------



## zgangwer20 (May 21, 2011)

I am now trying to get windows 7 on so I can set up one key recovery but I don't have a disc win 7 was preloaded


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

You'll need a windows 7 disc first, before you can repair or reinstall 7.


----------



## zgangwer20 (May 21, 2011)

I found an ISO off the Microsoft website do I need to burn it or can I use magic disk


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

You have to burn it to a dvd.


----------



## zgangwer20 (May 21, 2011)

Solved it, I installed windows 7 and after that I could install one key recovery from the Lenovo driver page and it recovered and now I am set. Thank all of you for your help.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Great to hear! Can you explain it a little? It sounds like you downloaded the One Key software and that found your original recovery partition ?


----------



## zgangwer20 (May 21, 2011)

none of my partitions had been reformatted so the software worked fine


----------

